# Congress



## EquineLover (Jul 26, 2006)

Is Shetland congress always in Columbus,Oh? Is there a place on the ASPC/AMHR site that tells you where it is,and when,and has info about it,and the classes?

Are their trail/obstacle in hand and jumping classes for shetlands?If so,how high do they jump?

How long is Congress?

How do you qualify to enter?

Id like to see some pictures of your shetlands.




:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2006)

Shetland congress is not held in Ohio, believe me if it was i would be much happier. You are refering to the 'Ohio State Fair World Show' held at the expo center (last week). It is not congress, just the ohio state 'world show'. I do think it is the next biggest thing other then congress for the ponies though ...

You dont have to qualify for congress like you do AMHR/AMHA Nat'l.

I'm sure other will be more help than i am but thats all i can help with ...


----------



## EquineLover (Jul 27, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Shetland congress is not held in Ohio, believe me if it was i would be much happier. You are refering to the 'Ohio State Fair World Show' held at the expo center (last week). It is not congress, just the ohio state 'world show'. I do think it is the next biggest thing other then congress for the ponies though ...
> 
> You dont have to qualify for congress like you do AMHR/AMHA Nat'l.
> 
> I'm sure other will be more help than i am but thats all i can help with ...


Where is Congress at, or does it change every year?I think I read about the Ohio State World Show somewhere,and thought it was Congress.So the Ohio State Fair World Show is only for Shetlands,which are in Ohio(or can people come in from other states?),and you dont need to qualify to show their either do you?How long is it,and can you just come in for the day/days you're showing,or do you you have to stay the whole time?


----------



## Karen S (Jul 27, 2006)

Good Morning Equinelover,

The ASPC National Shetland Congress will be held at the National Equine Center in Lake St. Louis this year (August 2-5, 2006, for four days). You can go to their website and take a look at the facility and what it has to offer: www.thenationalequinecenter.com.

The ASPC National Shetland Congress for the past few years has been held in Rantoul, Illinois at the show arena there. Basically we outgrew that facility. We don't have to qualify our Shetlands for Congress like the Miniatures do. Since we only have around 500 horses at Congress we would be shooting ourselves in the foot if qualification were a factor right now. According to Lenard Davenport, Show Manager for the ASPC Congress we are going to have around the same number of ponies again this year.

The Ohio State Fair aka the World Show (July 18-21, 2006), has had Shetlands at their show for a number of years. Only until the last year or so have they added Miniature horses to their show lineup. Mr. Marvin McCabe (937-548-3244) is the show contact for the Ohio State Fair show. It was moved to July about two years ago because it use to be held right after the National Shetland Congress in August.

There are Obstacle, Hunter, Hunter over Fences, and Jumper classes at Congress. Our ponies are to be shown over a minimum of four fences consisting of at least 6 jumps anywhere between 16" to 24", they are six foot wide and the jump standards can't be over 40" tall and all jump standards cannot have wings on them since we do most of this in hand except for the Hunter Over Fences. Hunter Over Fences the rider must be no older than 14 years old to ride Hunter Over Fences. All ponies in the Hunter/Jumper classes must be a minimum of 2 years old. You can go to the American Shetland Pony Registry website: www.shetlandminiature.com, go to the right of the page and down a bit and load the offical rulebook in case you don't have a hard copy. You can view all of the obstacle, hunter/jumper rules on line.

Here is a brief line-up of the ASPC National Shetland Congress. If you would like to keep up with the show results, they will be posted at the following website: http://www.horseshowsonline.com select the ASPC Shetland Congress and you'll get to see who won each day.

Show Starts Wednesday August 2nd at 8:00 a.m.

Shetland Futurity-Stallion/Gelding

Shetland Futurity-Mare

Amateur Incentive Mare

Amateur Incentive Gelding

Evening will be driving classes

Thursday August 3rd at 8:00 a.m.

Modern Stallion

Modern Pleasure Stallion

Classic Stallion

Foundation Stallion

Classic Youth Showmanship

Classic Youth Mare

Modern Youth Mare

Leadline,Walk, Walk-Trot

Classic Open Pleasure Under Saddle

Evening More Driving

Friday August 4th 8:00 a.m.

Modern Mare

Modern Pleasure Mare

Classic Mare

Foundation Mare

Driving

Evening

Modern Weanling Sweepstakes

Classic Weanling Sweepstakes

Driving

Saturday August 5th 8:00 a.m.

Modern Geldings

Modern Pleasure Gelding

Classic Geldings

Foundation Gelding

Group Classes ie Produce of Dam, Get of Sire etc.

then the American Show Pony Classes show saturday afternoon and presentation of the Youth/Amateur Awards along with the Tack Room Awards, Groom Awards, Trainer Awards and table decoration awards.

Evening Classis will be all of the driving Stakes

We go home on Sunday

Maybe you can join in the fun next year with your pony.

Good Luck to those of you that will be attending Congress, stop by and say hello.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

My website to view our ponies and For Sale Horses:

http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## EquineLover (Jul 27, 2006)

Karen S said:


> Good Morning Equinelover,
> 
> The ASPC National Shetland Congress will be held at the National Equine Center in Lake St. Louis this year (August 2-5, 2006, for four days). You can go to their website and take a look at the facility and what it has to offer: www.thenationalequinecenter.com.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that helped alot,and answered my questions.


----------

